
“'Unnotarized.app' will damage your computer. You should move it to the Trash.” - miles
https://twitter.com/_inside/status/1275432403130028032
======
haspoken
Claiming falsely that a piece of software will damage the computer could lead
to lawsuits.

Look to companies in the past that used this against anti-virus type software
that claimed software was such when it technically wasn't a virus or malware.

------
htk
Terrible wording by Apple, beyond FUD, as they claim certainty it’ll damage
the computer. But it’s a beta, let’s hope they change it.

------
perryizgr8
Wow that's bad. I guess mac os is truly on the path to becoming a non -
general purpose computer, the way iOS works.

